# اللهجة المصرية: قدم السعد



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

ما معنى كلمة ( قَدَم ) في الشعر التالي

يا اجمل وعد يا قَدَم السعد
يا شمسي وقمري في ليل البعد

بالنسبة للكاتب لا اعرف اسمه والقصيدة اسمها اصلك تتحب


----------



## cherine

قدم السعد معناها شخص يجلب الخير (أو الحظ). هناك تعبير مشابه: وِشّ السعد


----------

